# Boeing 737 Max: Do you think it's safe and would you ride it?



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2020)

Starting from 2021 January it'll be used commercially in most of Europe (EU Zone), Brazil, India, and U.S. (I think).

Over 300 people died and based on that I wouldn't risk my life taking a ride that could cost my life. Still, how about y'all? Would you be willing after _they_ say it's safe? Or 2-3 years later?


----------



## leon315 (Nov 27, 2020)

I will, but let other people try it first.

from what i saw from many youtubers, seems all commercial pilots have to get additional and more specific 20H training before they can fly Boeing 737.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

Well the FAA and EASA have both passed it fit to fly so I would trust the experts and would get on one without even thinking about it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2020)

What is the Probability that you will crash with a Boeing 737 Max or get hit by a crashing 737 Max........?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> What is the Probability that you will crash with a Boeing 737 Max or get hit by a crashing 737 Max........?


About the same because they aren't going to crash again.


----------



## linuxares (Nov 28, 2020)

I wonder what they done to fix this issue


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> About the same because they aren't going to crash again.


You sure ? 

Are you bet your Life for that ?




linuxares said:


> I wonder what they done to fix this issue


After that "detailed" Report:



> After numerous changes to hardware and software and additional training for the pilots, the jets should be allowed to take off again in Europe



https://orf.at/stories/3191110/


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> You sure ? View attachment 235736
> Are you bet your Life for that ?


Yes I have watched enough Air Crash Investigation to confidently say it will be perfectly safe


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes I have watched enough Air Crash Investigation to confidently say it will be perfectly safe



Ah,yes,after you have watched all 200 Episodes from
"Air Crash Investigation/Mayday/Air Disaster"

*You are now an Expert.*


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Ah,yes,after you have watched all 200 Episodes from
> "Air Crash Investigation/Mayday/Air Disaster"
> 
> *You are now an Expert.*View attachment 235737


I probably have seen every episode at least once lol I can tell the cause of the crash before they tell you.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 28, 2020)

I'll fly on them for sure. The probability of dying in an aircraft crash is so low it's comparable to the survival rate of people who get the Chinese Wuhan Coronavirus (COVID-19). : ) Both the virus and the ride will most likely not kill you.


----------



## jurai (Nov 28, 2020)

leon315 said:


> I will, but let other people try it first.
> 
> from what i saw from many youtubers, seems all commercial pilots have to get additional and more specific 20H training before they can fly Boeing 737.



Other people did try it first, they're dead

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Well the FAA and EASA have both passed it fit to fly so I would trust the experts and would get on one without even thinking about it.



The FAA and EASA passed it to fly the first time before two crashed so...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2020)

never have been on any plane or aircraft and i doubt i will


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

jurai said:


> The FAA and EASA passed it to fly the first time before two crashed so...


Yes then the planes were downed by a fault nobody in aviation had ever thought could happen which has now been fixed.

Sadly sometimes in life it takes a few disasters to take place for people to then find things that nobody ever thought could happen.


----------



## Viri (Nov 28, 2020)

They should bring back the Concorde!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2020)

While I believe they are now safe to ride I still don't intend to ride one anytime soon.


Viri said:


> They should bring back the Concorde!


The Concorde died because it didn't make money. Here is a more thorough explanation:


----------



## elk1007 (Nov 28, 2020)

The problem was caused by a sensor in the nose of the plane. 
Apparently it gave erroneous readings.

They 'fixed' it, via software update.

*Seems they could have installed another god damn sensor*!


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 28, 2020)

I won't use it soon because our house renovations cost so much we don't have money for luxury vacations (and I'm not sure if it's OK to fly with a baby). And of course the obvious reason not to travel these days.

But other than that I've got no problems(okay, aside the ecological one) . Far more people die on the road on a daily basis, yet we don't hesitate to use cars. It's just a psychological effect : you overestimate instances and minimize statistics*, and overestimate your own skill as a driver. 


*I admit I've got nothing on this new plane. If this crash was one of the very first flights its a different story


----------



## leon315 (Nov 28, 2020)

jurai said:


> Other people did try it first, they're dead


the situation is different from the earlier stage when the company were greedy so they rushed the release, in order to beat the competitor AIRBUS. (the VOX made a very detailed video about it)
the sad and infamous 737 at nowdays, can be considered *safe, *cauz has:

updated gyroscope software.
Boeing is providing 737 simulator to all major aviation companies, in order to train their commercial pilots.
all existing 737s will be tested before back on duty.
In shorts, Boeing can't afford to lose any credibility and market share in favor to AIRBUS, all grounded 737s have to be fixed and tested before u set foot in.

But personally i puked Boeing, and their GREEDY behavior has already claimed 700+ innocent lives, just let others test it before!


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 28, 2020)

leon315 said:


> the situation is different from the earlier stage when the company were greedy so they rushed the release, in order to beat the competitor AIRBUS. (the VOX made a very detailed video about it)
> the sad and infamous 737 at nowdays, can be considered *safe, *cauz has:
> 
> updated gyroscope software.
> ...


Boeing, VW, J&J, Bezos etc it's impossible to escape feeding the beast.  I do not trust gyroscope, I would only trust at least 2 gyroscopes.  The more gyroscopes, the safety will exceed God's grasp.  How will you die, it will not be from too many gyroscopes.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 28, 2020)

yuyuyup said:


> Boeing, VW, J&J, Bezos etc it's impossible to escape feeding the beast.  I do not trust gyroscope, I would only trust at least 2 gyroscopes.  The more gyroscopes, the safety will exceed God's grasp.  How will you die, it will not be from too many gyroscopes.


APPARENTLY you still taking more risks by travelling on route in cars lol.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 4, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> I'll fly on them for sure. The probability of dying in an aircraft crash is so low it's comparable to the survival rate of people who get the Chinese Wuhan Coronavirus (COVID-19). : ) Both the virus and the ride will most likely not kill you.


So the chances of crashing are the same as the chances of surviving Corona? No matter which way you look at it, those are not good odds.


----------



## Doran754 (Dec 4, 2020)

There's nothing that will get me flying this plane. Even if its the safest commercial jet in history, the damage is already done.


----------

